

Report Shows Silicon Valley Leading U.S. Economic Recovery - MilnerRoute
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/07/23/report-shows-silicon-valley-leading-u-s-economic-recovery-manufacturing-san-jose/

======
cheepin
Wonder how much of this is due to the recent lawsuit against google/apple.

